

Disqus Gravity — The web of discussions - joshuasortino
http://disqus.com/gravity

======
r00fus
This reminds me of Altavista search back in 1999 (it would string together
words that were connected, creating a web - exciting stuff back then).

Except I can't figure out how Gravity would be useful at all. I can't, for
example expand the "tech" section.

------
eksith
This kinda reminds me Tom Groves' "Corkboard" idea (except these are topic
bubbles, and Tom actually created floating topic "Post-its")

[http://web.archive.org/web/20040725085305/http://www.tomgrov...](http://web.archive.org/web/20040725085305/http://www.tomgroves.net/corkboard/)

------
al1x
What am I supposed to be doing with it? What am I supposed to be getting from
it? Admiring some design work or absorbing useful information? The aesthetic
is there, but the utility? Nonexistent. This isn't how you present this type
of data to a consumer. It isn't consumption-friendly.

------
resu
Some of the text in the smaller bubbles are illegible. Also, is it possible to
prevent the collision of a few bubbles from causing everything on the screen
to move?

Very impressive!

------
Articulate
Am I missing something- I like that the blogs are in circles- kind of fun but
does it help me find blogs I wouldn't find otherwise?

~~~
vincelane
Hey, thanks for the feedback! I'm the lead designer on this project. Gravity
probably won't replace Google Reader just yet. Out goal was to create a fun
experience, show off a little bit of our network, and listen to feedback –
feedback that we might use to drive the design and features of potential
future Disqus products.

~~~
NikolaTesla
This is very different than most of the stuff I've seen using d3. Do you have
plans to "disqus" how it was done?

~~~
nthitz
Looks like it's using some of the Force Layout stuff
<https://github.com/mbostock/d3/wiki/Force-Layout>

------
csmatt
Looks like future versions will include an easter egg!

~~~
vincelane
Shhh! ;-)

------
li-ch
Too little information, too much cognitive overhead.

------
ssewani
this looks cool, what's the technology behind it?

~~~
vincelane
Check out D3 here, lots of cool stuff: <http://d3js.org>

